# Pronghorn Horn growth?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone knows how much on average a pronghorns horns will grow in a year? i take a yearly trip out to wyo. and was just wondering what i can expect for bucks as compared to last year. 
Any help would be appreciated!!


----------

